# 28.2 Acres - Southeastern Missouri



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

** UPDATED ** I have 28.2 acres in Southeastern MO, located in Bollinger County.

Since buying this property we have accomplished the following:

1. Brought 200 AMP electric service onto the land. Electric hooked up to mobile home, AND I have two a box that contains two 30 amp outlets for travel trailers in what is called a "state park box."
2. Had a 370 foot well dug. Commercial quality well pump installed.
3. Brought in 1992 14x60 two-bedroom two-bath mobile home in. Some of the furnishings would go with the sale.
4. Built front and back decks to the mobile home.
5. Had 1/14 pond built. Pond is levee variety with awesome water-shed off the hills that surround it on three sides. Road built around the pond.
6. Stocked pond with fathead minnows, bluegill, catfish, and largemouth bass.
7. 10 x 20 barn style shed with two lofts. 100 amp breaker box ready to be reconnected to power. (Moved Shed) Lights and outlets wired inside. Shed might be 12 x 20. I will check again next time down.

** Taxes last year were $87.00 **

Listing Price is $58,500

The main entrance to the property is off a two-land paved road. The driveway is NOT an easement, as it is my property.

There is a second entrance to the property off a county road (gravel) that is partially easement. There is another section that is easement beyond that that allows a neighbor to access his barn. This is on the opposite side of the property from the home site area.

This land is 1/2 hour out of Jackson / Cape Girardeau in one direction, and 1/2 outside of Perryville in the other direction. Marble Hill Missouri is about 13 minutes away.

There is some fields on the property, but much of it is hillside. Not super steep, but hill none-the-less. Would be ideal for goats, chickens, rabbits, etc. Smaller animals. Would not in my opinion be suited for running cows.

** Find photos further down the thread.

Harvested my first deer from the property during the 2012 season. Also have turkey on the property.

Message me if you want to open a dialogue. I am not going to involve a real estate agent for a period of time, since I would rather make the price more attractive to a buyer. I don't know what my asking price will be yet, but I will be adding additional info to this page over the next few days.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Adding price, taxes, any restrictions, driveway owned or right-of-way, pics of land and trailer might make for more response.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Also whether you are looking for traditional financing from the buyer of if owner carry is an option. And pics definitely create more traffic.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures. Trying to pull them from a couple of different sources. I will take more the next time I go down as well.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Another set.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

More pictures


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

More Pictures. I will quit for now. :indif:


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> Also whether you are looking for traditional financing from the buyer of if owner carry is an option. And pics definitely create more traffic.


I won't be able to carry this for a buyer as I have a loan still out on the land.


----------

